# Hemingway's "The Old Man and The Sea"



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Reread this yesterday on the flight home. Must admit to not liking it much when I first read it a couple of decades ago. Maybe its the kayak fishing, but I could relate quite closely even though nothing I do is anywhere near as tough or heroic.

Recommended read. You certainly have admire the guys that used to do this - fishing for marlin from rowboats using handlines in the Gulf of Mexico out of Havana


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Based on a true story.

The old fisherman was at sea for three days.

Had the giant Marlin strapped to the side of his sailing dinghy.

By the time he was picked up by a freighter the sharks had eaten well over half of his fish... the remains apparently weighed over 800lbs.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

The story was made into a film and stared Spencer Tracey in what i consder one of his best roles also remade with Anthony Quinn later on , the latter one not as good as the original , a great watch if you can find it


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Another good read is the stories about Hornblower the legendary British naval officer who basically could do no wrong. BBC made a tv series that airs on the abc from time to time and there always a good hours viewing.

Haven't read that one Dave will have to pick it up for the holidays

Cheers Dave


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Peril, the next thing we will hear is that you are going fishing for marlin in ya yak using handlines! All the best with it. Can I come? I rather liked the book but prefer happy endings, such as he got the fish and the lovely lady and the fishing trophy and no scratch on his yak  .


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

troppo said:


> such as he got the fish and the lovely lady and the fishing trophy and no scratch on his yak  .


Troppo its about an old man and he eventually bested the fish..the lovely lady after a couple of days at sea would be farthest from his mind [more likely a beer two]....and the fish is his trophy I reckon.

A bloody good read and agree with Baz the Tracey character is the best film version


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I read Old Man and the Sea around the same time I read Animal Farm!!
Both left an impression on me!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Good call Peril. Coincidentally I have just finished Hemmingway's posthumous work "Islands in the Stream" on friday which has all the usual fishing anecdotes one would expect in a good Hemmingway. This book describes the life of an artist living on an island in the Gulf Stream. Some serious marlin and other beasties caught and described in great detail.

Worth a read for sure.

JT


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

I picked up a copy 'bout 13yrs ago- has picture of Spencer Tracey on back in movie role.

What makes it a classic is the simple way in which it is written. Right from the start my heart goes out to that old man. When that boy brings him back some food and beer from the local bar, knowing he hasn't eaten as he says he has, and all he has for a blanket are a couple of old newspapers - man, that gets me misty! And the loyalty and respect the boy shows him - where's that stuff nowadays?

Oh, and I can't forget him remembering back when he won that arm wrestle.

Yep - a classic!

Matt


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Ya gotta love it
bloody big fish :shock:


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome read... it just reminded me of a mate who's currently reading the autobiography of zane grey, the american author who pioneered game-fishing in queensland and new zealand in 1940s.

I think he picked it up from a garage sale, I'll have to put my name down for a lend. Anyone else read it?


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

One the great reads around, no guns no sex no technology and still a great story one of my favourite all time books.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

"A Jerk On One End" by Robert Hughes.

I just love the title more than anything. He writes like an art critic. Some great yarns and lessons in it - never look into the eyes of a tuna before you harpoon one lest you see god!

:shock: :shock: :shock:

Hemingway is all good, but our very own Steve Starling does pretty well too. Shame he has to bash so much product, but when he is in the zone he is beyond compare.

I used to love Vic McCristal. Dates me a bit, but I remember when he used to write about the finer points of catching a feed of mullet on boiled mutton flap.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

varp said:


> "A Jerk On One End" by Robert Hughes.
> 
> I just love the title more than anything. He writes like an art critic. Some great yarns and lessons in it - never look into the eyes of a tuna before you harpoon one lest you see god!
> 
> :shock: :shock: :shock:


I think that is the best book about fishing that I've read


----------



## FishinRod (Mar 2, 2007)

Vic McCristal is still around. See this site http://www.bransfords.com.au/usermods/hall_of_fame.asp
I remember reading a lot of his articles years ago. He was a good fishing writer & angler.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

thanks Rod and welcome!

Vic is a LEGEND! Those early Oz angling writers conjured up such vivid memorable images of this country and it's life for me as a suburban kid miles from the beach and rivers. I was completely seduced by the whole mystique to the degree that I hardly ever bothered to actually go fishing. Bit hard when you knew that the Broadmeadows train stopped a tad short of the lily fringed barra lagoons. Mind, I Caught a few couta from Port Melbourne piers.

Spent most of my time curled up with the begged and borrowed mags while I ticked off tackle from catalogues I was never gonna buy.

Unfortunately I'm not much different now!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Peril!

Congrats on the big Three Thousand!

I imagine they give you a sausage or something.....?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Varp, but I'm fairly sure it's not healthy


----------

